

Floorspan: rate my startup - cmars232
http://floorspan.com/

======
trickjarrett
I like the concept, after a brief look at the site here are my thoughts:

1) The site has a clean look but is fairly boring and bland. Get some more
color and design going. It's hard to separate content visually etc.

2) As a side project it looks cool but I don't see the startup potential.
Where's the money going to come from? Ads on floor plans? Your click thrus
will be low I fear.

3) How do you get more content? What's the motivation for me or for a
conference center to get their floor plan on your site? I'm not sure it solves
a problem that existed before. Was navigation of conferences and hotels that
big of an issue?

Some ideas: 1) Make mobile access possible a bigger selling point. If I can
get to it from my iphone or blackberry etc then that makes it a bit more
useful.

2) Find your way to draw in more content.

3) Find your line to profit. Is it a directory for conventions + this nifty
layout and mapping utility? Do you rent a higher quality system for events
willing to pay for it?

I'm not trying to cast dispersion and such, good luck on it :)

------
aristus
Nice logo, good pithy tagline. You need some variation in the background
colors on the map.

Maybe needs more explanation of who will use this and how: planners, event
hosting, exhibitors, guests. EG, "Going to FooCon? Looking for the Sony
Booth?"

Overall, looks very nice. Good luck!

------
cmars232
My good friend and I recently made our startup project public. I chose to make
an interactive map of EclipseCon 2009 for an early demo since it has enough
going on in a large space to make the demo interesting.

Also, if you have an iPhone, be sure try us out thru mobile Safari. We have an
alternate iPhone UI.

We're prepared to support conferences at this point, but we've kept other
indoor/custom mapping scenarios in mind while developing.

We would really appreciate any feedback you may have: ideas, layout, design,
etc.

Thanks! Casey & Nassim <http://floorspan.com>

------
j11t
interesting

